# Fake surge.......



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Was keeping an eye out for the surge at home and was surprised when a 2X appeared. Switched on the app and the surge at home was gone! The same thing happened when I drove a little further into town since it was a Friday. Surge appeared. No rides for the couple of minutes when I was right in the middle of it. Got one ride after surge and then signed off.

Surprise surprise. Surge came back when I had already arrived back home. There was a tempting one a half mile from the highway but at this point I'm beginning to feel like Uber must be manipulating the surge. Has anyone else experienced this? Seems kind of strange given that it was a Friday night between 4pm and 5:30pm.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes, 

Uber will do a fake surge in an area even if there are no actual customers, to get drivers into an area.


----------



## Charles Fedden (Jun 13, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Was keeping an eye out for the surge at home and was surprised when a 2X appeared. Switched on the app and the surge at home was gone! The same thing happened when I drove a little further into town since it was a Friday. Surge appeared. No rides for the couple of minutes when I was right in the middle of it. Got one ride after surge and then signed off.
> 
> Surprise surprise. Surge came back when I had already arrived back home. There was a tempting one a half mile from the highway but at this point I'm beginning to feel like Uber must be manipulating the surge. Has anyone else experienced this? Seems kind of strange given that it was a Friday night between 4pm and 5:30pm.


I've had the surge shrink before me as my car started to enter the surge.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

I have sat in the middle of a surge waiting to get a ride multiple times as the surge built around me. The surges lasted for over 5 minutes. I talked with Uber about this and they said the surges were most likely for XL not X. I asked if it was for XL why did I see it? Their answer... Some XL drivers do both XL and X rides so it is visible to both types of drivers.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

I am an XL driver, and see when X and XL surge. I have a feeling some customers are also learning to wait until the price drops (surge ends) before actually requesting the ride. 

Additionally, I have also had XL requests when X was surging enough to where XL was cheaper. I once accepted a stacked ping for XL, picked up a pax and his wife, and he told me "XL was cheaper than X so I figured why not take the XL and save a couple bucks".


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Happened again tonight. Saw another surge turned on the app and not a single ride. I was only 3-4 minutes from the area where it was happening.


----------



## ibabuvu (Jan 1, 2018)

Seen this happen a lot. Precisely, the surge will go away 10 seconds before I get a request. To top it off, tonight's surge for New Years Eve in Las Vegas is 1.1-1.5. The amount of traffic, obstacles, etc warrant at least 5x. Uber has lost their minds if they think they will keep quality drivers with slave pay. We all need to turn our apps off when we see lack of proper surge. This is the only way things will change.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

These were taken 20 secs apart. Promptly declined. No thanks fuber


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

these fake surges happen all the time. I'm wise to them now, and practially ignore them now. Watched it grow, go back online after gassing up, instantly gone the second i go back online.


----------



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

See if Lyft is surging anywhere around the uber surge. Otherwise, it's fake.


Uber is now using fake surge instead of of boost to kill surge.

Surge is just a way of moving drivers around so there is no potential of surge.

I drive Black and private and have had surges literally start directly on my location and I will flip on ALL levels of uber...You guessed it, no ping. Have done this 50xs and it never fails.

Your dealing with one of the most corrupt companies on the planet


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> These were taken 20 secs apart. Promptly declined. No thanks fuber


I love it - and POOL no less! They have 5-stars too - what a GD joke.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Do you know what else that we have plenty of, on top of fake surges???

People crying about fake surges.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Quit accepting the pings right after the surge stops. It's riders waiting it out. When surge stops so do I


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Surge does not guarantee you a ride. I have been in a 10x surge and no one got any pax request. People are waiting it out now.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Luckily I live near an area that surges a lot. I won't accept a ping and leave until it's over 2.5.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> Luckily I live near an area that surges a lot. I won't accept a ping and leave until it's over 2.5.


Surge is kinda sketch here. UBER didnt let it surge last night when all the bars abd clubs closed. Over 30 min uber never let it go over 1.2x


----------

